# mixing primer with wall paint



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

*,,,,,trying to delete this thread*

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

What for? It seem like it was gonna be fun! :yes:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I do have to admit I had the popcorn ready :yes:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

hotwing7 said:


> I do have to admit I had the popcorn ready :yes:


 
Has anyone actually ever tried to mix primer and paint together to get a paint and primer in one? I'm sure it would be garbabe...but I'd be curious what the result would be. I'm guessing the sheen would get all messed up and the overall finish would look and feel terrible.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Have fun.:euro::euro: 
I didn't know this smile icon even existed. Give him a pipe, spectacle, walking stick and he would be the perfect English gentlemen.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Never tried it, although the only code i live by is: nothing ventured nothing gained. Go try it, let us know how it goes


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> Never tried it, although the only code i live by is: nothing ventured nothing gained. Go try it, let us know how it goes


I wonder how the paint manufacturers do it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Westview said:


> I wonder how the paint manufacturers do it.


 
They don't


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn;313305[U said:


> _]They don't_


[/U]

waitin for Mudbone to pipe in here:whistling2:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Westview said:


> Has anyone actually ever tried to mix primer and paint together to get a paint and primer in one? I'm sure it would be garbabe...but I'd be curious what the result would be. I'm guessing the sheen would get all messed up and the overall finish would look and feel terrible.


You should mix in a roll of drywall tape and a bucket of joint compound, so you can finish the drywall while your at it


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Westview said:


> I wonder how the paint manufacturers do it.


They use these things called....chemists.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

"All you paperhangers think you are home chemists"

-Jack Ford, Stamford CT, 2002


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

(by mistake) I mixed alkyd paint with latex paint in the 70's and it did not jump off the woodwork.

I did wonder why my brush was difficult to clean...........


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

:no: If you mix paint and primer together, all of the priming properties would be lost. :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So, if you're a painter with ego and attitude issues would you be considered a "primer donna"? 

Sorry. :thumbdown:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

daArch said:


> (by mistake) I mixed alkyd paint with latex paint in the 70's and it did not jump off the woodwork.
> 
> I did wonder why my brush was difficult to clean...........


My guys boxed in alkyd primer with latex primer on an exterior once, and it turned out fine. It was for our pickiest customer and I was freaking, several years later it's still looking good. Heck, isn't thing a major selling point of BM Moorgard, that's its got alkyd and acrylic resins in it?!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Heck, isn't thing a major selling point of BM Moorgard, that's its got alkyd and acrylic resins in it?!


BM's Moorgard was ahead of the curve for sure. It's still almost my favorite exterior besides Aura.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Westview said:


> Has anyone actually ever tried to mix primer and paint together to get a paint and primer in one? I'm sure it would be garbabe...but I'd be curious what the result would be. I'm guessing the sheen would get all messed up and the overall finish would look and feel terrible.


 Thats all we need is another messed up Sheen!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> So, if you're a painter with ego and attitude issues would you be considered a "primer donna"?
> 
> Sorry. :thumbdown:


 Primer dogga?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Thats all we need is another messed up Sheen!


aaaaaaaaa


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I do it all the time. I add a little bit of paint to primers to make a colored primer. And no- all the primer qualities are usually not lost. 
But YMMV..


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> I do it all the time. I add a little bit of paint to primers to make a colored primer. And no- all the primer qualities are usually not lost.
> But YMMV..


But effectively that's tinting is it not - the ratio of paint to primer would be like 1 - 10.

Seems the op wants to do a 50/50 and do a Behr.

Aside from having to duck about with adding more tints to get the desired colour, and the reduced effectivenes of each of the standalone parts, can you imagine trying to colour match if you ran short.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm the crazy guy that uses primer for priming and finish paint for finishing. 

I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm the crazy guy that uses primer for priming and finish paint for finishing.
> 
> I haven't had a problem yet.


:blink: Is there any other way ???


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :blink: Is there any other way ???


If you want to be a behrcat about it


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> I do it all the time. I add a little bit of paint to primers to make a colored primer. And no- all the primer qualities are usually not lost.
> But YMMV..










I guess it depends on what ratio your mixing primer and paint at.
Why not just get your primer tinted 70% of your top coat color? :confused1:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you really want the paint/primer in one can just buy it that way. I would never trust that stuff on raw wood but I don't trust Duration on raw wood either. It is sold for wall paint from what I have seen and yes I have used it but for wall paint if it is a plain jane repaint not much primer is usually needed other than for repairs.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a super crazy idea - tint your primer. 



"thanks" go down there 

vvvvvvvvvvvv
vvvvvvvvvvv
vvvvvvvvv
vvvvvvv
vvvvv
vvv
v


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you can tint the primer?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

high fibre said:


> you can tint the primer?


I saw you posted and expected more, pity.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> You should mix in a roll of drywall tape and a bucket of joint compound, so you can finish the drywall while your at it


:jester:


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

Behr has done just that!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> Behr has done just that!


Post a TDS or link to one if you can.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Post a TDS or link to one if you can.


http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Exte...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Exte...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


Is there a link to a TDS on that page you linked to? I can't find one on there.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Is there a link to a TDS on that page you linked to? I can't find one on there.


I am not sure what TDS means? 
Try this:
http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Exterior-Paint-Stain-Paint-Primer-In-One/BEHR/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ3mwZbls4/h_d2/Navigation?catalogId=10053&cm_mmc=SEM|THD|G|D24|Paint|Behr&skwcid=TC|17368|behr%20paint%20primer||S|e|22725785737&#/?c=1&3mw=3mw


http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Exte... paint primer||S|e|22725785737&#/?c=1&3mw=3mw


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> I am not sure what TDS means?
> Try this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Exterior-Paint-Stain-Paint-Primer-In-One/BEHR/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ3mwZbls4/h_d2/Navigation?catalogId=10053&cm_mmc=SEM|THD|G|D24|Paint|Behr&skwcid=TC|17368|behr%20paint%20primer||S|e|22725785737&#/?c=1&3mw=3mw


Technical Data Sheet.

Kinda gives a detailed description of a finish.

Like here's one for Natura flat:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the many nice things about BEHR is the ability to paint over raw wood without issue and the new stain blocking abilities eliminate bleed thru on areas like this old wainscot reclaimed for a NC build.

If you factor in over 100' of this wainscot with bare wood spots all throughout it--this would take some time to spot prime with a brush, twice. With BEHR, paint it, be done with it. That ULTRA seriously changes how we paint today and by skipping traditional prime coats--I have never once ran into an issue but most certainly reduced common primer failures. Bottom line, BEHR saves us countless labor hours--thousands and thousands of money saved.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> One of the many nice things about BEHR is the ability to paint over raw wood without issue and the new stain blocking abilities eliminate bleed thru on areas like this old wainscot reclaimed for a NC build.
> 
> If you factor in over 100' of this wainscot with bare wood spots all throughout it--this would take some time to spot prime with a brush, twice. With BEHR, paint it, be done with it. That ULTRA seriously changes how we paint today and by skipping traditional prime coats--I have never once ran into an issue but most certainly reduced common primer failures. Bottom line, BEHR saves us countless labor hours--thousands and thousands of money saved.


Let's see an after shot.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> One of the many nice things about BEHR is the ability to paint over raw wood without issue and the new stain blocking abilities eliminate bleed thru on areas like this old wainscot reclaimed for a NC build.
> 
> If you factor in over 100' of this wainscot with bare wood spots all throughout it--this would take some time to spot prime with a brush, twice. With BEHR, paint it, be done with it. That ULTRA seriously changes how we paint today and by skipping traditional prime coats--I have never once ran into an issue but most certainly reduced common primer failures. Bottom line, BEHR saves us countless labor hours--thousands and thousands of money saved.


 Whats it gonna look like in a week, a year, 10 years from now?:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> One of the many nice things about BEHR is the ability to paint over raw wood without issue and the new stain blocking abilities eliminate bleed thru on areas like this old wainscot reclaimed for a NC build.
> 
> If you factor in over 100' of this wainscot with bare wood spots all throughout it--this would take some time to spot prime with a brush, twice. With BEHR, paint it, be done with it. That ULTRA seriously changes how we paint today and by skipping traditional prime coats--I have never once ran into an issue but most certainly reduced common primer failures. Bottom line, BEHR saves us countless labor hours--thousands and thousands of money saved.


Whats it gonna look like in a week, a year, 10 years from now?:whistling2:


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

alcohol creates the sealing properties in both latex and oil, but works best in latex. oil will require extreme mixing


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

u know this jp&bear thing gets so old. i dont know why i bother to comment. it goes on and on, and will go on and on.

i can buy some of it- when we get to painting rawsheetrock red in two coats, i really get weary,

buddy called me, wanted advice on painting some windows in really bad shape. seems we had delamination galore etc.

for some reason i start to tell him how to do it right, knowing full well he will half ass it and run, like everything else he does

well, it gets to where it always does, minimal prep ( like brush the loose chips off by hand and start slapping paint with a chit brush )

he tells me about his exterior "paint and primer in one"
the call is dropped by Providence and i just ignore the call backs.

you can only tell people what they want to hear.
If I were using bear "the wonderbra" of paints, and it was giving me even half the edge that some purport it to bestow, I damb sure wouldnt be sharing my secret with the the professional painting community, unless of course was reaping benefits from paint sales 

remember in the early 90's, when so many believed that pouring a 20 dollar bottle of slick50 into your engine block actually accomplished something?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> alcohol creates the sealing properties in both latex and oil, but works best in latex. oil will require extreme mixing


Please elaborate. I have seen denatured alcohol put in enamels and want to understand the logic.


----------

